# Remington BDL 17 Remington for sale



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

I bought this gun to go varmint hunting but never did. The gun is still
brand new, still have the original box

has fancy walnut stock, about 3lb crisp trigger pull with no
noticeable over travel, iron sights, tapped & drilled for scope.

expect 4000fps at the muzzle with this round, should be flat shooting
for coyotes and prairie dogs, varmints etc .....

Asking $525 ,


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

I would be all over this but I already have the exact same gun. Whoever gets this will love it. I have killed everything from hogs to varmints and even a few does with mine. Most people think that because the bullet is so small that it moves a lot, but it is VERY accurate and will reach out there and touch em'. I bought mine 5 years ago and it was $600.


----------



## big_guns225 (Dec 15, 2005)

I don't think you killed a few does with that .17 cuz I do believe it is illegal here in Texas to shoot deer with a rifle that is not center fired. What I do think you meant was dogs, uh, prairie dogs, yeah that's it, prairie dogs. Just a little typo. Dennis


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

.17 Remington IS centerfire, however the law used to state nothing under .22 for deer hunting. Don't know for sure if it still does.


----------



## AlvinBigDog (Aug 2, 2007)

AlvinBigDog said:


> .17 Remington IS centerfire, however the law used to state nothing under .22 for deer hunting. Don't know for sure if it still does.


Correction: Law used to be that .22 "rimfire" was unacceptable.


----------



## POCO LOCO (Mar 7, 2005)

is it a bull barrel


----------



## Sea-Slug (May 28, 2004)

I used to have a 17 Remington Caliber Sako Rifle with a Leo target scope on it. It is an awesome caliber. I believe it is about 4050fps at muzzle with 25grain bullet. It is nothing like the 17 rimfire toys they make these days. It is a gun I wish I would have never sold. I did have trouble with cross-winds at ranges of 150yrds or more. I read an article once about some dude who has taken every big game animal in North America with his 17 Remington, including a Polar Bear. I personally used mine for targets,varmits,turkey. Never tried to take a deer with mine, I figured it was a little light but with a well placed round it would probably do the job. Awesome Centerfire Caliber! Not to be confused with the new plinker toy 17's.


----------



## bearintex (Feb 7, 2006)

My 17 Rem TC Contender carbine was by far the most accurate weapon I have ever fired. Easily 1/2 MOA, quite often cloverleafed that little bitty bullet. I still regret getting rid of it.


----------



## willydavenport (Jun 4, 2004)

Man that is a great little round. If I didn't all ready have access to one of those and a 204 Ruger, I'd be very interested. As was said above, whoever ends up with it will be very pleased. It's a great hog/doe/spike rifle for the right shooter. Big guns, I think you're thinking of the .17 HMR


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

BigGuns
this gun shoots a Remington .17, which is a .223 necked down, it is a center fire,
there is no law that I am aware of that say you can't shoot a deer with a .17 Rem,
you can take large game with this round if your shot placement is good, as in a neck
shot or heart shot. Force = Mass x Velocity, it's a smaller bullet but a lot more 
velocity. Use a Nosler Partition or Ballistic Tip for maximum expansion. Use a solid
bullet and it will tumble on impact causing massive damage , similar to the .223

PocoLoco, 
it is not bull barrel, but I believe it is factory floated 

I am attaching some pics


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

dang it, if it was a left handed model, I'd buy it right now.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Very nice looking rifle.. As long as a rifle is not ''rimfire'' there are no caliber restrictions in Texas..


AlvinBigDog said:


> Correction: Law used to be that .22 "rimfire" was unacceptable.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

That little .17 Remington does a number on deer. We use to use them to take out the doe on a lease in South Texas. Bad.

TH


----------



## big_guns225 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm sorry , I didn't know that the .17 was a centerfire round. Now, I want one lol


----------



## Gwill (Sep 6, 2007)

There are lots of .17's. 
Too many to list in fact. Not all .17's are centerfires. A .17 Remington is and a .17 Remington Fireball is. There are numerous wildcats but these are the main factory rifled .17 centerfires.

Then you have the .17 HMR, .17 MachII. etc. These are rimfires. 

Don't confuse a 20 grain bullet going 2500 with a 20 grainer going 4000+. Night and day...


----------



## garyhellmann (Aug 28, 2007)

PM me lets make a deal. or call me at 210 415-9872


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

I had heard these were some awesome guns, but I had no idea the possiblitites this gun could offer. Any recommendations for a first timer of the .17 caliber?


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

OL' LUNGBUSTER said:


> I had heard these were some awesome guns, but I had no idea the possiblitites this gun could offer. Any recommendations for a first timer of the .17 caliber?


First, buy my gun 

shoot 200 rds through it to break it in, clean after 
every 20 shots with brush, followed by wet patches, then
dry patches

Use Nosler or Hornady Ballistic tip bullets, slow to med-
slow powder and keep case density as high as possible


----------



## PK-Russ (Mar 14, 2007)

I use a 25 grain remington bullet for mine. It is the most common bullet in the stores and I have found it to be very accurate. Like I said before, I have the exact same gun as the one that is for sale. This is one of the coolest rounds there is.


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

o.k.....who's is the cheapest?


----------



## hogbuster (Feb 21, 2005)

I that I bought back in 1983. It is the most accurate gun right out of the box I have ever owned, as long as the wind is not blowing. I use to hunt varmints with it and it would never exit. It would come apart inside the anlmal and never exit, I never tore up a pelt with it. I have also killed several deer with it. It is an awesome round. If I hadn't bought several gons lately I would sure buy it.


----------



## cabosandinh (Jun 7, 2007)

OL' LUNGBUSTER said:


> o.k.....who's is the cheapest?


I don't know what you mean 'who's the cheapest'

do you mean who make the cheapest Remington 17
rifle? I don't know of any manufacturer that make these
anymore. Remington stop making them a few years back.

here's an article on Varminter.com about the 17 Rem cal.

http://www.varminter.com/particles/wt17.html


----------



## OL' LUNGBUSTER (Mar 3, 2008)

i was refering to who had the a the cheapest price...not the manufacturer. Academy has a marlin .17HMR for $229.00, bolt-action, 7-round clip, bull barrell. nice gun and looks like my .22


----------



## JLC72 (Nov 7, 2006)

OL' LUNGBUSTER said:


> i was refering to who had the a the cheapest price...not the manufacturer. Academy has a marlin .17HMR for $229.00, bolt-action, 7-round clip, bull barrell. nice gun and looks like my .22


These are two totally different rounds.


----------



## Gwill (Sep 6, 2007)

JLC72 said:


> These are two totally different rounds.


I've tried to unsuccessfully explain that but...grin...


----------

